# Aunt Patti's Christmas Cookies



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a perennial favorite; Mrs Goob's Christmas cookie recipe:

1 cup of water
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup of sugar
1 tsp salt
1 cup of brown sugar
lemon juice
4 large eggs
1 cup nuts
2 cups of dried fruit
1 bottle of Jose Cuervo Tequila

Sample the Cuervo to check quality.
Take a large bowl, check the Cuervo again to be sure it is of the highest quality. 
Pour one level cup and drink.

Turn on the electric mixer....Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl.
Add one teaspoon of sugar....Beat again.
At this point it's best to make sure the Cuervo is still OK, try another cup....just in case.

Turn off the mixerer thingy. Break 2 leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fruit. 
Pick the frigging fruit off the floor...Mix on the turner. 
If the dried fruit gets stuck in the beaterers, just pry it loose with a drewscriver.

Sample the Cuervo to check for tonsisticity, tonsilisity....toxee...uh....

Next, sift two cups of salt, or something. Who giveshz a sheet? Check the Jose Cuervo. Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. Add one table. Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can find. Greash the oven.

Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over. Don't forget to beat off the turner.
Finally, throw the bowl through the window, finish the Cose Juervo and make sure to put the stove in the dishwasher.

Cherry Mistmas!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's not too late to make some Aunt Patti's Christmas cookies. 

A great recipe!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's time to run this wonderful cookie recipe.

Happy Holidays!!!

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

ack bat sha goober :O--O:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Do I need a quart bottle, or a 1/2 gallon................???
:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wjere kin eye got a keg of cuer josessess


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump



.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

For a minute there I thought we had a recipe from 'goob without testicles.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump

Great cookie recipe for the Holidays and they're a blast to make.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I like your Aunt and don't even know her....;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump


----------

